# Georgia / Mississippi State (2022)



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Kickoff at 7 in Starkville 

*GO GEORGIA BULLDOGS!*


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Mississippi State may have struggled against ranked teams this year but they're no pushover.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs keeping their focus and keeping no prisoners


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

We need to do our best easy chair coaching. The Dawgs need us on this one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> We need to do our best easy chair coaching. The Dawgs need us on this one.


Reporting for duty sir!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Go win the dog fight, Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2022)

Burn the ships.....


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Game time!!!!!

Let roll Natty toten Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Let’s get this thang startred


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Alright Dawgs rock on!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

For folks who don't have cable or satellite but have a Roku, the ESPN Roku app is showing the game for free by selecting Skycast.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 12, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooooo DAWGies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

MSU gave the Dawgs fits 2 years ago by completely selling out on the run and making Daniels throw to beat them.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's go Offense


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 12, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Looking solid


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

McIntosh at the 1!!


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Big O


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

DW ain't smooth but he is good! Lol


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Stupid fast snap just about cost them the ball.  Just line up and whip them for 1 yard


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Woo! Bam Bam Bam. Three quick plays and we're on the goal line!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

7-0 good guys


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Or throw it to Bowers. TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 12, 2022)

TD Bowers!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

WOOF


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

TD


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense get the ball back again!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Man up Defense


----------



## RedHills (Nov 12, 2022)

Ya'll gonna be hoarse before the 1st qrtrs over


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's go Offense!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

They shouldn’t allow those cow bells.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> They shouldn’t allow those cow bells.



If they are going to allow that, then they should allow air horns for when Miss State plays everywhere else.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Alright Defense get the ball back!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Time to play some Junkyard D here!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Time to play some Junkyard D here!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



A TD by the defense would be nice.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Leach will gamble time and time again.,


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Hold em Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Great stop D!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

And Leach lost.  Dawgs ball.  Quick TD to Ladd wold be nice right here.


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Nice


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Whooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

That was incredibly dumb of Bennett!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Where are the short passes to get first downs?


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

25 year old ought to know better than that crap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Reporting for duty sir!


You blew that one coach.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That was incredibly dumb of Bennett!



Monken likes to throw long passes early, and I don't know why other than hubris.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense do it again


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Too close


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Defense needs to learn to catch!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Beal was pushed into him.  I don't know what the idiot announcers saw.


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Keep that pressure


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Great stop Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Alright Offense now come out and play some Dawg ball


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Another stupid throw by Bennett.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

What the heck


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

When we almost got the ball right back I yelled as my wife was plugging in something.  She thought she got electrocuted


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Finally


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> You blew that one coach.


I told y'all on my first post of this thread that Mississippi State ain't a pushover team! Why didn't they listen?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennett needs to run it a time or two here


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Facemask 1st down Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Take it


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

End of the 1st 7-0 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Big Darnell is a monster blocking for his buddy Bowers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennett should run to shake out the nerves. I can tell he’s playing tight. Crowd has a little to do with it.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennet needs to quit trying to be cute and get his head in the game


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Dawgs should let Brock pass it to himself, he does everything else.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

That whistle was early, the pile was still moving.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Yeah those bells are the worst


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Alright, y'all quit messing around and get in the end zone!


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

I was skeared


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

They can't have it both ways.  Either forward progress was stopped then, or it should have been let go earlier.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

They’re quick to stop the play. Did so earlier on this drive.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

That was a fumble


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 12, 2022)

Kirby must have wrote a BIG check this week


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Bring it home


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Put Beck in for a series. Bennett is too amped up.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

SLY22 said:


> That was a fumble


Quick whistle might have saved us on that one.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennett is terrible


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

10-0 Dawgs


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Bad missed throw on that one. Bennett is cold.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Put Beck in for a series. Bennett is too amped up.


Yep


----------



## Raylander (Nov 12, 2022)

If it hits two hands, I call that a drop..

Gotta catch those..


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

SLY22 said:


> That was a fumble



Well the play the refs stopped earlier would have been a first down for UGA, so it goes both ways.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

All Georgia has to do is run the ball and throw to their ends and its a win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

What’s up with our kickoffs? Kick the dang ball!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Put Beck in for a series. Bennett is too amped up.



Kirby has to try this at some point, because Beck needs reps and Bennett needs to be shown he is subject to being pulled for bad play, just like anyone else.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> What’s up with our kickoffs? Kick the dang ball!


Must be the cold. 41 degrees there in Starkville right now and a freeze warning tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Miss State taking what the defense gives them, short passes for easy first downs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Dawgs get the ball back!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Hey, can somebody tell me what the guy holding the "Wed." sign up by the Georgia bench means? Looks like it's an assistant coach or something.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

That lob should have been intercepted


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Given em all day long to pass


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

We got to tackle


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Wrap them up


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Cheap call


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Cheap call


Little bit of home cooking...


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Stop em Defense


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 12, 2022)

The playoffs are going to be interesting because every team in college football plays way way better at their own house this year. Not many road Dawgs out there this year. No pun intended


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

10-3 Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

That was a win for the defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Now come on Offense score 7!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The playoffs are going to be interesting because every team in college football plays way way better at their own house this year. Not many road Dawgs out there this year. No pun intended



Dawgs have won twice at neutral sites this year, by impressive margins against Oregon and Florida.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Dawgs need to get the running game going. Bennett needs to run too.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's go Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

What were they saying about Bennetts arm?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Get Bennett out now if he is hurt.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

I think yall right , Kirby writing checks.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Man! Heck of a catch


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

17-3 Us


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennett


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

I think his arm must be hurting as much as he ran this drive.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Good Job Bennett!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennett needs to do that more. Dude has some wheels.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

17-3


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Stequavious!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense stop them cowbells


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2022)

Left the ole boy's jock strap on the 7 yd line


----------



## Raylander (Nov 12, 2022)

Shoulda benched him


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

That was close, I thought he was gone!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Miss State right down the field.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Defense stop them!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

That cold weather is making kicks shorter by 5 yards or more.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 12, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1189873



@Rackmaster finally converted..


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Georgia's athletes are just so much better!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

17-6 Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

It would be great if UGA can get at least 3 points to end the half, just no stupid throws by Bennett.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> It would be great if UGA can get at least 3 points to end the half, just no stupid throws by Bennett.


I’d rather have us another TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Un believable


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

That was the stupidest play calling I've seen


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

I woulda took a knee


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 12, 2022)

Wow! Un freaking believable.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Them boys are fighters


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Horrible coverage and punt by Thorsen.  Have you guys been watching games today and saw all the guys that have transferred out that are playing for other SEC teams.  Justin Robinson for Miss State, Matt Landers and Brini for Arkansas, Otis Reese for Ole Miss and for a while Cox for Florida.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

That was gift wrapped


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

@kmckinnie, how about making an easy chair call for some special teams coverage? 
I told y'all these boys ain't pushovers!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Horrible coverage and punt by Thorsen.  Have you guys been watching games today and saw all the guys that have transferred out that are playing for other SEC teams.  Justin Robinson for Miss State, Matt Landers and Brini for Arkansas, Otis Reese for Ole Miss and for a while Cox for Florida.



Yea. They should fire Kirby..


----------



## Raylander (Nov 12, 2022)

Should put Bennet on the punt coverage team. He would tackled that fella


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

17-12 Dawgs after the MSU punt return for a TD and missed 2-point conversion


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Great play #3


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Should put Bennet on the punt coverage team. He would tackled that fella


Brock would've picked his pocket and then turned around and ran it in for a TD...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Horrible coverage and punt by Thorsen.  Have you guys been watching games today and saw all the guys that have transferred out that are playing for other SEC teams.  Justin Robinson for Miss State, Matt Landers and Brini for Arkansas, Otis Reese for Ole Miss and for a while Cox for Florida.


Yeah, i saw. Former Dawgs everywhere.

17-12 Dawgs at the half


----------



## Raylander (Nov 12, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Brock would've picked his pocket and then turned around and ran it in for a TD...



Halftime adjustments to come


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Can't relax now


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Those guys at ESPN want UGA to lose so bad don't they?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Those guys at ESPN want UGA to lose so bad don't they?


It's every week!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Hope we get it going in the 2nd half. Dawgs have got to play better.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Those guys at ESPN want UGA to lose so bad don't they?


Nah, they don't care who wins....they're just cashing those checks!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

I leave for just a minute and y’all let this happen


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

Last week y’all got on to them for taking a knee.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

This game is setting up weird and giving me the jitters.  The Dawgs had 2 int in their hands and then the long punt return TD for Miss St, gave them new life.  I think the Dawgs, not the Dogs, have to score to start the 2nd half.  I look for Leach to use a fake or an onside kick sometime and then go for every 4th down to get extra plays.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, i saw. Former Dawgs everywhere.
> 
> 17-12 Dawgs at the half



Matt Landers can actually catch the ball at Arkansas.  He dropped everything at UGA.  Forgot about Burton at Bama, too.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

I belibelieve GA will come out in the 2nd half and run all over MS.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> This game is setting up weird and giving me the jitters.  The Dawgs had 2 int in their hands and then the long punt return TD for Miss St, gave them new life.  I think the Dawgs, not the Dogs, have to score to start the 2nd half.  I look for Leach to use a fake or an onside kick sometime and then go for every 4th down to get extra plays.


I have the same feeling,  heck worse thus week than the UT game.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

SLY22 said:


> I belibelieve GA will come out in the 2nd half and run all over MS.



I believe UGA can do just that, but Miss State is fighting hard and getting the extra bonus plays, like turnovers and special teams TDs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

SLY22 said:


> I belibelieve GA will come out in the 2nd half and run all over MS.


I hope you are correct sir!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Now come on Offense drive the ball and score!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

LaDDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

There ya go!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Yes sir!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

McConkey!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

McConkey TD


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Its gonna get ugly!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Good block by DW!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Woo! Donkey McConkey!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

SLY22 said:


> Its gonna get ugly!


And again I hope you are correct!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2022)

Mack honky


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

Good call @The Original Rooster


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Now come on Defense let's roll em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

I was brushing my teefs when McConkey scored! Bout swallered the toothbrush, I got so excited!

24-12 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Man up Dawgs stop em


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Dang what a hit!!!


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Wallop!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2022)

Now we finna roll on em


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

I don't think anyone realizes how young UGA's DB's are.  All the guys are either freshman or sophomores except Smith and Ringo.  If they can make it to the playoffs, those guys will be more experienced and even harder to throw on.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Alright Offense do it again!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

I hate Hulu


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I don't think anyone realizes how young UGA's DB's are.  All the guys are either freshman or sophomores except Smith and Ringo.  If they can make it to the playoffs, those guys will be more experienced and even harder to throw on.


Speaking on that.... Tykee Smith?  What happen to him?  Just didn't pan out?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Jackson bails Bennett out with a great catch that could have intercepted.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Speaking on that.... Tykee Smith?  What happen to him?  Just didn't pan out?


He's here, just has gotten beaten out by young guys.


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

He better watch those passes


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Bennett throws another one up for grabs.


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Why put that pressure on Bennet? No reason!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

He had his arm around Ladd the whole time.


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Saved by the flag


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Time for Big Darnell!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Ladd again TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

31-12 Daaaaaawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Madd LaConkey!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

McConkey AGAIN!!


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 12, 2022)

I dont understand the play calling? Guess thats why I'm sittin on the couch.


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

McConkey is one bad honkey! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAWGS!
> 
> 31-12 Daaaaaawgs



I just want to say thanks for pretty much saying exactly what I wanted to say last week against UT, when I didn't feel like saying it.  I've still not passed my diamond, but it's moved to where I'm not miserable right now.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

That was a dart to McConkey by Bennett.  Redeemed himself a bit.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

McConkey looks 10 years old in the face. Dang!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Need some sacks.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> McConkey looks 10 years old in the face. Dang!



I got to watch him when he was a really little guy.  My nephew played and nieces were cheerleader for the Murray Rec teams, and it was Td anytime for him.  They would literally let the other kids on his team run the ball 2 times, then give him the ball and he scored every time.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Need some sacks.


Or some turnovers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I got to watch him when he was a really little guy.  My nephew played and nieces were cheerleader for the Murray Rec teams, and it was Td anytime for him.  They would literally let the other kids on his team run the ball 2 times, then give him the ball and he scored every time.


Awesome! Little joker was a beast even back then!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

What the?


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

That ball disappeared


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Good grief!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Short qb problems.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

UGA is by far the better team, but they keep making stupid mistakes to keep them in the game.  TD Miss ST.


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

They flipped the script on that pretty quick


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 12, 2022)

Definitely not Stetson's best game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

31-19 after MSU takes advantage of the interception 

Put Beck in and jus let Bennett rest a series or two. Not giving up on Bennett, just would like a change of pace for a bit.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Dawgs just not getting to the quarterback at all.  If Bullard is hurt a coach needs to keep him of the field, because he is a liability.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 31-19 after MSU takes advantage of the interception
> 
> Put Beck in and jus let Bennett rest a series or two. Not giving up on Bennett, just would like a change of pace for a bit.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



If you remember, he had 4 throws against Florida that should have been picked and 3 more against UT.  He has not been sharp.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Why does 0 slow down? Run over dudes!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Ladd to the 1!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 12, 2022)

Great catch….. punch it in


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

84 is back!


----------



## hopper (Nov 12, 2022)

McConkey


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

RBU has turned into McConkey U


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2022)

Time to lean on em boys


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

The Dawgs o-line not doing their job at all.  No push and getting whipped.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> RBU has turned into McConkey U


He’s having a night that’s for sure


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Roughing the kicker first down!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Now get 7 instead of 3.  No silly plays.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Dawgs. Make it count this time


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Roll Bennett out.  Make them guard him too!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

31-19 Dawgs start of the 4th qtr coming up

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

What are they doing?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 12, 2022)

The goal line offense has left a ton to be desired tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Let’s get us a TD here, Dawgs! PLEASE!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Big O


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Big Darnell with the easy TD catch.  Down 2 turnovers and they allowed a punt return TD and the Dawgs are still up 19 on the road in a hostile place.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

How did the Big 0 get that open? Biggest player on the field and he was standing there having a picnic in the end zone, waiting for the ball.

38-19 Georgia Bulldogs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Best defensive player in college football gets the sack!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

BUUL CRAP


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Bull crap! Refs freaking suck!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

He didn't hit him.  horrible call, 5 yard call at max.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

He never touched him


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

What a crock!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Bull donkey


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Crap refs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Dookie call


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Refs keeping the game close.  Letting MSU hold every play.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 12, 2022)

Come on Dawgs make a stand right here


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

I’m still hot.

HUNKER DOWN AND STOP ‘EM HERE, DAWGS! HUNKER DOWN!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Short!!! Dawgs ball!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Good stop, D!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Are we gonna see conservative ball now?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

What is Tate Ratledge doing out there?  He's just wandering around, not blocking.  Kirby just wanting to run the clock out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Great punt!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Monken not earning that raise


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Are we gonna see conservative ball now?



Yep, punishing the defense, who just had to get a stop on 4th down, by immediately sending them back out there.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 12, 2022)

3 and out...really?

Lets not even try, shall we?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Time to play some Junkyard D right here!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

I don't understand why, when you have a good lead, if you are putting the game on the defense you don't at least give other qbs opportunities to get experience.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

I hate this conservative play calling, RBU is not working


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Kirby getting mad


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Did y’all see the facemask?  The ball was thrown in the ground.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Mondon got tackled and no call for holding.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Did y’all see the facemask?  The ball was thrown in the ground.



If it would have really happened you had better bet that McDonut would have replayed it over and over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> If it would have really happened you had better bet that McDonut would have replayed it over and over.


I honestly didn’t see it. Besides, the ball was quickly thrown incomplete. And no replay. Not complaining, just didn’t see it.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Put Beck in and let him play. Dang!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Dawgs just killing clock, but they could let Beck do this.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2022)

Auburn shutting out a&m jumbo can’t get a break


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

Milton TD!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

FINALLY!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

45-19    2:04 left in the 4th

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Auburn shutting out a&m jumbo can’t get a break



I wonder how many boosters are asking for their money back from the 5 stars they paid for?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

Crowd chanting UGA, UGA, UGA!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

MS fixing to run the clock out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2022)

Refs trying to make it last.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 12, 2022)

This game is 55-6 without mistakes by UGA.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 12, 2022)

SEC East champs but we ain’t finished!!!! Keep chopping wood. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

45-19 FINAL

KEEP IT GOING, DAWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

SEC East champs!

DAWGS AND LSU FOR THE SEC CHAMPIONSHIP!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2022)

How ‘bout them Daaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!! Ended up having to watch the game on my phone. Stinking Hulu messed up on the TV.....  I hate Hulu!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2022)

Congrats to UGA winning the SEC East & going to the SEC Championship game, well earned.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 13, 2022)

I’ve said all season I don’t get why Beck doesn’t get some reps when the Dawgs have the game won. He needs some experience in case Bennett gets hurt. Makes no sense to me. 

Ringo is a good defensive player but he keeps making stupid and costly penalties.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> I’ve said all season I don’t get why Beck doesn’t get some reps when the Dawgs have the game won. He needs some experience in case Bennett gets hurt. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Ringo is a good defensive player but he keeps making stupid and costly penalties.



Somebody kick your dog?  Call Josh Brooks, I'm sure he is looking for a replacement for Kirby.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 13, 2022)

Do you disagree that Beck needs some reps or that Ringo makes costly penalties? I think it was him that gave Tennessee a first down last week when they would’ve had to kick. If not for penalties on the Dawgs defense, I don’t think Tennessee would’ve score a TD. 

On the other hand, I would like to know what it feels like to earn 11.5 million a year. That would be fun!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Do you disagree that Beck needs some reps or that Ringo makes costly penalties? I think it was him that gave Tennessee a first down last week when they would’ve had to kick. If not for penalties on the Dawgs defense, I don’t think Tennessee would’ve score a TD.
> 
> On the other hand, I would like to know what it feels like to earn 11.5 million a year. That would be fun!



1.  I would not mind Beck getting more reps, but what you don't see if that we are running a new style pro offense where 80% of the passes are timing passes.  We are getting receivers back who are not fully in sync yet and only time on the field gets that sync ready for the big run.

2.  Josh said he would offer you a dollar two ninety eight and a free lunch at Zaxby's twice a month.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 15, 2022)

I’ll take it! Do I report to Athens immediately?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> I’ll take it! Do I report to Athens immediately?



No, report to your nearest Zaxby's and ask for coach.  They will be waiting with your job!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 15, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> No, report to your nearest Zaxby's and ask for coach.  They will be waiting with your job!


Got one right here in town, I’ll be there when the doors open. Thanks for the referral, you’ll have fifty yard line tickets waiting for you at the game.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Got one right here in town, I’ll be there when the doors open. Thanks for the referral, you’ll have fifty yard line tickets waiting for you at the game.



Is that physical or digital delivery?


----------

